# Cleaning an Audi TT Soft top



## ValetSM (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi guys,

Well, first post on here, and my first question surrounds cleaning a soft top hood on an Audi TT.

Can anyone give any pointers/ tips as to the best method and materials for the job. Initially the fabric needs just a good clean but afterwards will need protecting.

Have seen a lot mentioned about Fabsil (tent/ awning sealer) to protect, but in terms of cleaning it first, no advice other than using an apc and a nail brush or slightly abrasive sponge for the job? We currently use AS G101 as an apc so imagine this might be the best for the job?

Any help appreciated...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use APC with a soft bristle brush to clean, then 303 fabric guard for protection.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Apc for the cleaning or the autoglym fabric hood kit is pretty good (3 for 2 in halfords at the minute)


----------



## JFReturns (Jun 17, 2010)

+ 1 for Autoglym Fabric Hood Kit. Kit comes with a cleaning and protection sprays. I used it on my '5 with good results:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

The only good thing about the AG kit is the sponge, as it's the perfect tool for the job, stiff enough to shift dirt but kind enough not to damage it. But at £20 (or even 1/3 less if you buy 3) it's very expensive if you work out the price per application compared to using normal car shampoo or even APC as the cleaner (again, providing you have a good sponge) and then Fabsil to waterproof it, which can be bought for around £15 per 2.5L, delivered. Been using Fabsil for a good 8 years and you only need 200ml per application with a 2inch paintbrush and it will last a longtime, in my experience as least as long as AG. I apply it 3 times a year.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

totaly agree with Nickfrog,,the ag stuff for the money is crap,so far ive gone through 3 kits of the stuff and no matter how i read the instruction do everything as stated it does not bead the roof like it should and the roofs a fairly new mohair hood plus once its dry it still doesnt look that clean or as good as it should look .very dissapointed with this product,,though the cleaner stuff does smell nice and the sponge is really good.,,i will be trying johnsons blue baby shampo next time ( a lot of guys say this is superb on soft tops) then a good coating of fabsil,12.99 for 1 litre in halfords plus you could possibly get it cheaper in camping shops.

also a tooth brush is great for getting into the roof seams and nooks and crannies and use a hose .look to spend at least 30 mins scrubbing the roof rinsing scrubbing ringing scrubb again rinse then chamois dry once dry look closely at the roof for any more marks repeat process. then if your doing the roof and its windy perhaps wait or take the car into a garage or even into a covered car park before applying any roof protection stuff and let it dry for as long as poss before exposing the roof to any moisture.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Those guys sell 5L of Fabsil for £18 or 2.5L for £12, + delivery. http://www.campervanaccessories.co.uk/grangers-fabsil-litre-waterproofer-p-1128.html


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

nickfrog said:


> Those guys sell 5L of Fabsil for £18 or 2.5L for £12, + delivery. http://www.campervanaccessories.co.uk/grangers-fabsil-litre-waterproofer-p-1128.html


superb prices worth getting the biggest bottle you can eg the 5 litre as the post is 5.95 so 24 quid for 5 litres as opposed to 13 in halfords for 1 litre,,lol it would last one car 50 years or if you have camping gear or know other with soft top cars superb.


----------



## ValetSM (Feb 18, 2011)

Cheers for all your comments, very helpful and much appreciated...


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Go to the Studio section and see what the pros use - there are some good products available, I would use something more soft-top oriented rather than a tent product.


----------

